# 5D2/5D3: No Mirror-Lockup with AEB?



## Hydrogen (Mar 16, 2013)

I want to refer to an older thread:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=5599.msg107127#msg107127

Why can't you have mirror lockup enabled with AEB and a 2-second timer? Wouldn't you want the mirror locked-up between shots if you are doing a bracketed scene on a tripod? I guess they figure the AEB is for shorter exposures than would matter on a tripod?

Thanks for your answer(s).


----------

